# Finally saw him



## TMB (Sep 23, 2012)

Finally got to see this buck!
What do u all think? Still 3.5 and 130's


----------



## southtxhunter (Feb 1, 2005)

Nice buck for sure, looks 3.5 to me, couldn't say on score.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

I saw him for second, until the image disappeared. Where's his ears? Nevermind, I see em in the second pic when I open a new tab


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

Looks like 3.5 and 130's to me. If he made it this long in the season he stands a good chance of avoiding your neighbor another year...when he will be EVEN BETTER.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1269130


----------



## TMB (Sep 23, 2012)

I don't know whats wrong with the pictures. But yes I decided to leave him see how he is next year. Took lots of video of him, very exciting watching him!


----------



## TMB (Sep 23, 2012)

See if this comes out


----------



## TMB (Sep 23, 2012)

See If this works


----------



## flounderchaser (Aug 20, 2005)

Great pictures! What kind of game cam do you have? Thanks!


----------



## Ancuegar (Jul 5, 2012)

looks more 4 than 3 to me. but 30's deer all day long.


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

flounderchaser said:


> Great pictures! What kind of game cam do you have? Thanks!


looks like those pics were taken with a camera and a telephoto lens


----------



## strosfann (Jul 19, 2007)

I think this buck has the potential for major ground shrinkage. Look at his body size compared to the two does next to him under the feeder and he's not noticeably larger than they are. His rack may look deceptively large due to his small stature. Likely 3.5 yo but I'm guessing the tape stays in the high 20's.


----------



## TMB (Sep 23, 2012)

Hey guys, these pictures were taken with a canon video camcorder. The once I posted first a few weeks ago were from the game cam it's a bushnell. I have video of him maybe I'll upload on YouTube and put the link here. Those does are huge. Just hoping he will be bigger next year!


----------



## flounderchaser (Aug 20, 2005)

Thanks! Those are very clear pictures!


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

That deer is 4.5........JMHO


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

3.5 
126

Give him 3 years and he will be a really impressive buck.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

X2 and shoot some does. The rut has his butt kicked!!



troutslayer said:


> That deer is 4.5........JMHO


----------



## sparrish8 (Jul 13, 2013)

strosfann said:


> I think this buck has the potential for major ground shrinkage. Look at his body size compared to the two does next to him under the feeder and he's not noticeably larger than they are. His rack may look deceptively large due to his small stature. Likely 3.5 yo but I'm guessing the tape stays in the high 20's.


Not sure about this deer but I jkow this to be ture about body size when i hunted Kansas they showed me what looked like and average 8 pt. Buck, well thats because it was a 275lb deer when they taped him out he was 155" deer, up there if there iut past the ears your looking at 18" +, so a deers antlers can be deceiving because of body size.


----------



## TMB (Sep 23, 2012)

Really have no idea about the " I'm guessing 130's. I'm from south Texas and the deer are way bigger than this both doe and bucks. Like I said its north of Austin Bell county so I don't know if this is the way they are up here. I've heard more 3.5 than 4.5 on the age. Either way I'm letting him stay and see what he looks like next year. Would love a bit more of spread and longer main beams. He has pretty good mass but more never hurts. Hope he sticks around. I'll try and get a video on YouTube that way you guys can get a better look.


----------



## TMB (Sep 23, 2012)

Ok here is the link to a short video of the Buck. See what you think 3.5 or 4.5? 130's? Let me know thanks


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

He's a cull and will never be better,so I'm willing to shot him for you in a couple years(just to make sure I'm right)for maybe just beer.That dog-catcher,brow tine is way more than cool!


----------



## TMB (Sep 23, 2012)

What makes you say it's a cull buck?


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

3.5 low 120's . Agreed let him live and see a true wall hanger next year

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice Buck, I would let him walk another year.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

No way was I serious calling it a cull.My sense of humor is way too dry.Beautiful deer.


----------



## TMB (Sep 23, 2012)

Ha, in my head I said no way he's serious!


----------



## TPD (Jun 11, 2004)

*Age*

In my mind, there is no way that deer is less than 4. My guess is 5 or more. He does look run down from the rut. Either way, nice character in that rack.


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

Depends on where you are hunting and when the photo was taken. We hunt in Telegraph, and have a lot of skinny bucks right now. Bucks lose a lot of weight during the rut i.e. 25-30% some say, his stomach is flat from the rut but if you look at his brisket and face he could very well be 4.5 years old.


----------



## TMB (Sep 23, 2012)

Yeah he's looking pretty skinny right now, he was not like that at all. So is it a shooter


----------



## TMB (Sep 23, 2012)

I'll be going this weekend hope he is still around


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

I would without a doubt give that deer at least one more year....minimum...


----------



## TMB (Sep 23, 2012)

I am Bret, Im just hoping hes still alive!


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

TMB said:


> I am Bret, Im just hoping hes still alive!


Good luck! I've been down south for the last three weeks and haven't found what I'm lookin for. My buds tell me I'm way too picky.....


----------

